# canon macro lenses



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a Canon 30D, 50mm 1.8, and a 17-85 f/4-5.6 I am already planning/hoping to upgrade to a better "walkaround" lens, but I am also considering getting a macro lens and hoping that it will double as a good portrait lens.

Right now I am seriously looking at the EF-S 60mm f/2.8. It has excellent reviews, but I wonder how well it will work for macro shots of shrimp. My biggest worry is that the short focal length will make it hard to get good shots of the shrimp unless they are right up at the front of the aquarium. Is this true? Would a longer macro lens be a lot better for photographing shrimp?

I'm also hoping that the same lens will work for group portraits and I worry that a longer lens will be too long for group portraits. What do you folks think?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes a longer lens like the canon 2.8F 100mm macro lens would be way better for shrimp photography.

The 2.8F can also be used as a portrait lens. 

I have a 100mm and I use it for both portraits and macro photography.

Another worry about taking photos of shrimp close to the glass is that you will magnify any defects in the glass itself, so any algae or scratches on the glass surface will come out in the final photo.


----------



## Anupam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd go for the 100m as well. The 50/1.8 should make a good portrait lens on an APS-C sensor


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The 100mm macro is possibly the sharpest glass that Canon makes. Its a great lens, if you are shooting shrimp and small fish Id go for the 100mm


----------

